# Plow advice please..



## melver78 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi there l need an advice, l just bought a 1998 Chevrolet 2500 4x4 5,7 and l would like to know what kind of plow do l need to buy,, the most of clients are driveways, l have only one parking lot,, so does anybody can give me an advice for a good plow ??? Thanks in advance


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

10 foot Boss v plow!


----------



## road2damascus (Apr 26, 2010)

What are you willing to spend


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

What dealers are around you? At some point you will need parts and it is usually in the middle of a storm.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Search function


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

If your handy and can service your own plow then you can get any brand name.
If not then go with a dealer close to you.
Try and get a commercial grade plow. 
If you can swing it get a V plow, poly for the lighter weight.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

MSsnowplowing;1668594 said:


> If your handy and can service your own plow then you can get any brand name.
> If not then go with a dealer close to you.
> Try and get a commercial grade plow.
> If you can swing it get a V plow, poly for the lighter weight.


When did poly become lighter than steel?


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

kimber750;1668599 said:


> When did poly become lighter than steel?


Well looking at the new MVP3 western.

8.5 steel weighs 940 pounds

8.5 poly weighs 890 pounds.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

grandview;1668265 said:


> 10 foot Boss v plow!


At least!


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

*Chose dealer not brand.*

They are all good till some thing breaks, then it is a question of how you will get up and running and how fast. Dealer that understand this and work with you you want on your side.


----------



## Rockyroad (Oct 24, 2013)

Slap a Poly Guard edge on it from rockyroadplastics.com

Our poly edges are NOT urethane. They're harder than steel and available with embedded LEDs. They'll see ya comin' for sure!


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

doing mostly driveways a straight blade with a back drag would probably suit you better.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

grandview;1668265 said:


> 10 foot Boss v plow!


He's not running a Ford....

Local dealer support is a plus, all the big four plows have there pros and cons (Western, Fisher, Boss, Meyer). 
For what you're doing get a 8 or 8.5 straight blade and put some wings on it.


----------



## andersman02 (May 5, 2012)

We actually just bought a 1998 k2500. Right now we have a 8' western pro on it. It handles it fine but to be honest I wouldn't feel confortable adding anymore weight. As far as brand I'd go which every is closest and has good hours


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

More weight as far as? Plow or ballast


----------



## Rockyroad (Oct 24, 2013)

*True That*

Naturally you'd separate the two. But let me put it this way, for those new to pushing snow...your edge is what touches the ground. Whether it's a "V", back-blade, straight-blade, Hiniker, or pusher, you've got three choices: Steel, Polyurethane, or Polyethylene. Steel is great, but is unforgiving on landscaping AND leaves rust stains. Polyurethane is nice and soft but breaks and wears down quickly. Polyethylene is extremely hard, self-lubricating, and shock absorbent (easy on the machine and driver).

At Rocky Road, we sell a patented hybrid form of Polyethylene that's harder than steel, yet gentle enough for asphalt or pavers. This stuff is the best of both worlds because it holds an edge for ice removal, but glides across the surface quietly while wearing slowly. So protect that new plow with a Rocky Road Poly Edge.

BTW, we can also chemically adhere your logo AND embed LEDs for safety. They'll see you comin' for sure! Thumbs Up


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Rockyroad;1670693 said:


> Polyethylene is extremely hard, self-lubricating, and shock absorbent (easy on the machine and driver).
> 
> At Rocky Road, we sell a patented hybrid form of Polyethylene that's harder than steel, yet gentle enough for asphalt or pavers. So protect that new plow with a Rocky Road Poly Edge.
> 
> BTW, we can also chemically adhere your logo AND embed LEDs for safety. They'll see you comin' for sure! Thumbs Up


How much would it cost to do the edge on the new MVP3?


----------



## andersman02 (May 5, 2012)

BUFF;1670538 said:


> He's not running a Ford....
> 
> He needs a plow before he needs a ghetto cutting edge, pay attention to the OP.
> 
> ...


Yeah after seeing you have a parking lot, Id get a set of wings. We had some but took them off as this truck will be dedicated residential


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

andersman02;1670704 said:


> Yeah after seeing you have a parking lot, Id get a set of wings. We had some but took them off as this truck will be dedicated residential


I run wings all the time, resi's or lots.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

Rockyroad;1670693 said:


> Naturally you'd separate the two. But let me put it this way, for those new to pushing snow...your edge is what touches the ground. Whether it's a "V", back-blade, straight-blade, Hiniker, or pusher, you've got three choices: Steel, Polyurethane, or Polyethylene. Steel is great, but is unforgiving on landscaping AND leaves rust stains. Polyurethane is nice and soft but breaks and wears down quickly. Polyethylene is extremely hard, self-lubricating, and shock absorbent (easy on the machine and driver).
> 
> At Rocky Road, we sell a patented hybrid form of Polyethylene that's harder than steel, yet gentle enough for asphalt or pavers. This stuff is the best of both worlds because it holds an edge for ice removal, but glides across the surface quietly while wearing slowly. So protect that new plow with a Rocky Road Poly Edge.
> 
> BTW, we can also chemically adhere your logo AND embed LEDs for safety. They'll see you comin' for sure! Thumbs Up


If its harder than steel, then it gouges up driveways harder than steel too. Physics. So either you're lying, or you're lying.

What it certainly must be, is NOT as hard as steel, but still pretty hard.


----------



## Rockyroad (Oct 24, 2013)

MSsnowplowing;1670697 said:


> How much would it cost to do the edge on the new MVP3?


Thanks for the question. That's a great plow. Contractor grade for that one is $485. Give me a call if I can answer any more questions.

269-838-6846


----------



## Rockyroad (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks much


----------



## Rockyroad (Oct 24, 2013)

jasonv;1670755 said:


> If its harder than steel, then it gouges up driveways harder than steel too. Physics. So either you're lying, or you're lying.
> 
> What it certainly must be, is NOT as hard as steel, but still pretty hard.


From a physics standpoint, we're talking about abrasion. The ethylene monomers are always in motion which gives this polymer a unique self-lubricating property. One of our customers was using our contractor grade on a snow pusher at a Walmart last year and hit a manhole cover. The Snow Hawg bent, but the Poly Guard did not, nor did it shatter or even crack. The industry-standard test that's used to determine abrasion is call the sand-slurry test. Polyethylene in its natural form scores higher than carbon steel making it last longer, while its self-lubricating property makes it glide across uneven surfaces without gouging. If you'd like a couple references give us a call. Rocky Road edges are used across the continent.

And btw, the hostility is uncalled for. We're just a local business trying to get some exposure. Give me a break.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

ok, no need to attack one another, etc...may I suggest a clean start and refrain from the unnecessary comments towards each other?

thanks, we would appreciate it


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Understand. I Felt that what I said had tobe said. Explaining to pple that you just don't hyjack a thread like what was done


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

andersman02;1670684 said:


> We actually just bought a 1998 k2500. Right now we have a 8' western pro on it. It handles it fine but to be honest I wouldn't feel confortable adding anymore weight. As far as brand I'd go which every is closest and has good hours


If you don't have sander, you want to put some weight in the back. 
throw a few 60 pound bags of sand from home depot in the back.
it will help you plow better and if you get stuck you can crack open a bag and throw some sand down for traction.

As far as wings for the plow, for larger lots they will help reduce your plowing time.


----------



## andersman02 (May 5, 2012)

MSsnowplowing;1670798 said:


> If you don't have sander, you want to put some weight in the back.
> throw a few 60 pound bags of sand from home depot in the back.
> it will help you plow better and if you get stuck you can crack open a bag and throw some sand down for traction.
> 
> As far as wings for the plow, for larger lots they will help reduce your plowing time.


For sure, we have about 400lbs right now. Without the weight im the back it drops quite a bit. I wouldnt feel comfortable adding a heavier plow to it. The front end just doesnt seem as stout as our 350s although they are bigger and newer. No hate on chevys as that is actually my fav truck tondrive


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I ran an 810 for yrs on my 96 2500. Hardly ever had wright in.the back.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

Rockyroad;1670772 said:


> From a physics standpoint, we're talking about abrasion. The ethylene monomers are always in motion which gives this polymer a unique self-lubricating property. One of our customers was using our contractor grade on a snow pusher at a Walmart last year and hit a manhole cover. The Snow Hawg bent, but the Poly Guard did not, nor did it shatter or even crack. The industry-standard test that's used to determine abrasion is call the sand-slurry test. Polyethylene in its natural form scores higher than carbon steel making it last longer, while its self-lubricating property makes it glide across uneven surfaces without gouging. If you'd like a couple references give us a call. Rocky Road edges are used across the continent.
> 
> And btw, the hostility is uncalled for. We're just a local business trying to get some exposure. Give me a break.


So translation: Its SOFTER THAN STEEL.


----------



## MC94XR7 (Nov 24, 2015)

dieselss;1668307 said:


> Search function


thats why i'm here xysport


----------



## MC94XR7 (Nov 24, 2015)

PLease explain this self lubricating thing. I'm intrigued.


----------

